# Why are high ratings important?



## Jennifer beck (Sep 17, 2015)

I understand that too low rating will get you temporarily suspended from Uber.
Besides that reason, why is a high rating important? Riders can't see your rating, nor can riders request their preferred driver, or am I missing something?


----------



## Blaze333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jennifer beck said:


> I understand that too low rating will get you temporarily suspended from Uber.
> Besides that reason, why is a high rating important? Riders can't see your rating, nor can riders request their preferred driver, or am I missing something?


High ratings are important to Uber to Manipulate drivers into performing their best.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I suppose, theoretically, a rider might cancel if they connected with a driver whose rating was lower than some perceived acceptable threshold.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Blaze333 said:


> High ratings are important to Uber to Manipulate drivers into performing their best.


Encourage?


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Riders do see your ratings along with your profile pictures (face & vehicle) with the license plate number. 
Not sure if staying above a high rating let's say a 4.95 brings you any perks, 
Uber on


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

If your rating is a 4.95 or above, you are allowed to Beta test new features on your "partner" app. A high rating can also indicate a, new driver or a seasoned experienced driver.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had a PAX who though we get paid more if we had higher rating. Had to set him straight.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

riders see your ratings, and i had more cancels when i was new and had a 4.6 now 4.87 less cancels , even had comments because its rounded off to 4.9 pax tell me, oh i see you have a high rating. some want a better driver pick them up. just as we want a better pax to pick up.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

High ratings look good on both drivers and passengers. You'd want a high rating to show riders that you're bound to give high quality service which is always a plus.

Likewise, passengers with high ratings will yield less cancels and more accepted trips. Drivers will want only good and well-behaved people doing business with them. Plain and simple.


----------

